# HUGE tuna, took over 3 hrs to catch



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*DEWEY BEACH, Del. -- *A Virginia angler hauled in the biggest tuna on Delaware record over the weekend.The 873-pound bluefin was caught on Saturday by a charter boat about 40 miles from the Indian River Inlet.The Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Control says the massive fish exceeded the previous record catch by more than 500 pounds. Aaron Hurd of the Delaware Fish and Wildlife division said that the tuna exceeded the previous record catch by more than 500 pounds. 


Hurd says the tuna was 9.5-feet long with a girth of 6.5 feet. 


It was caught by Dan Dillon of Herndon, Va. He used a bluefish fillet as bait. The boat's captain says it took more than 1½ hours to reel in the tuna and another 2 hours to haul it into the boat. 


The only bad news was that the boat wasn't registered in the Delaware Open Tuna Trolling Tournament, which is held every Fourth of July weekend. The biggest tuna caught in the tournament weighed in at just over 120 pounds.




http://www.nbc10.com/slideshow/news/4690171/detail.html?qs=1;s=1;dm=ss;p=news;w=400


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

git 'r dun!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> git 'r dun!


what lydia???


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

im sorry...i dont get it.

im a little slow at times...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

its a very southern saying that can be used alot of different ways, lol...you northerners wouldnt understand it really

baby_baby....you must be from the south?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh trust me all the ******** up north here say it all the time it is so annoying


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

got 'r did


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lydia said:


> git 'r dun!


Youve been watching to much larry the cable guy?

I think its intresting how many record size fish have been getting caught lately. Does this mean the smaller fish are running thin so the larger deepwater fish are comming closer to shore than normal to try and look for food? Potential issues with the ecosystem.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol shev and fish_doc


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Lydia, i may be in rhode island, but im from texas. just never heard that one before...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

have you ever heard of larry the cable guy?

lexus: what i meant was it is a very ******* saying....and most ******** are southern


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If not Larry the cable guy how about the blue collar comedy show?

Jeff Foxworthy- You might be a ******* if


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's your sign!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol there you go shaggy!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

THE STUPID SIGN 

Stupid people should have to wear signs that just say, "I'm Stupid." That way you wouldn't rely on them, would you? You wouldn't ask them anything. It would be like, "Excuse me...oops...never mind, didn't see your sign." 

It's like before my wife and I moved. Our house was full of boxes and there was a U-Haul truck in our driveway. My neighbor comes over and says, "Hey, you moving?" "Nope. We just pack our stuff up once or twice a week to see how many boxes it takes. Here's your sign." 

A couple of months ago I went fishing with a buddy of mine, we pulled his boat into the dock, I lifted up this big ol' stringer of bass and this idiot on the dock goes, "Hey, y'all catch all them fish?" "Nope. Talked 'em into giving up. Here's your sign." 

I was watching one of those animal shows on the Discovery Channel. There was a guy inventing a shark bite suit. And there's only one way to test it. "Alright, Jimmy, you got that shark suit on, it looks good... They want you to jump into this pool of sharks, and you tell us if it hurts when they bite you." "Well, all right, but hold my sign. I don't wanna lose it." 

Last time I had a flat tire, I pulled my truck into one of those side-of-the-road gas stations. The attendant walks out, looks at my truck, looks at me, and I SWEAR he said, "Tire go flat?" I couldn't resist. I said, "Nope. I was driving around and those other three just swelled right up on me. Here's your sign." 

We were trying to sell our car about a year ago. A guy came over to the house and drove the car around for about 45 minutes. We get back to the house, he gets out of the car, reaches down and grabs the exhaust pipe, then says, "Darn that's hot!" See, if he'd been wearing his sign, I could have stopped him. 

I learned to drive an 18-wheeler in my days of adventure. Wouldn't you know, I misjudged the height of a bridge. The truck got stuck and I couldn't get it out, no matter how I tried. I radioed in for help and eventually a local cop shows up to take the report. He went through his basic questioning...okay...no problem. I thought for sure he was clear of needing a sign...until he asked, "So, is your truck stuck?" I couldn't help myself! I looked at him, looked back at the rig and then back to him and said, "No, I'm delivering a bridge... here's your sign." 

I stayed late at work one night and a co-worker looked at me and said, "Are you still here?" I replied, "No. I left about 10 minutes ago. Here's your sign." 

Anybody you know need a sign today? 

The next time someone says something stupid ask them where their sign is.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> git 'r dun!


haha i was searching ebay the other day and i cam across a decal that said this. should have gotten it for yah!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

omg Fish_doc I needed that...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> haha i was searching ebay the other day and i cam across a decal that said this. should have gotten it for yah!



lol i would have put in on my truck and looked like a MAJOR *******


lol fish_doc!!! blue collar comedy tour all the way!


----------

